

Ask HN: Please write the year or 'old' in non recent submissions - imajes

It's getting boring and inefficient to click on links that are posts from 2+ years ago.<p>It's cool that you're reminding us of something prescient, but it just looks like you only just discovered it. Lets keep the signal up!<p>Thanks.
======
wycats
I'd prefer (2007) to (old)

~~~
NikkiA
I'd assume he means to use 'old' when it's not possible to determine the age
of an article, but that it's known it's not recent. There are a lot of
articles out there that don't have a publication date allowing you to easily
say '2007' or such.

